# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Βιβλίο bodybuilding recipes

## gpol

Ενα βιβλιο με συνταγες bodybuilding (στα αγγλικα)
Κατεβαστε το βιβλιο απο εδω: http://www.mediafire.com/?9vvsex20lx4 ή http://virtualdreams.gr/host/147002

Ενδεικτικα :

----------


## ioannis1

gpol ευχαριστουμε.πολυ καλο.  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## gpol

Ελπιζω να φανει χρησιμο  :01. Smile:

----------


## nickos46

πρώτος αγορίνα μπράβο σου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## toula_nomikou

Πρεπει να τη δοκιμασουμε τη συνταγη σου  :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## nickos46

ωχ .παιδιά άμα δεν έχετε νέα τις τούλας ως αύριο ξέρετε ποιος ευθύνεται για αυτό έτσι

----------


## toula_nomikou

:01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## RUHL

Καβαλα δεν μενεις? κανονισε αμα πεταξω whey δλδ μου βγει σαν λαστιχο γιατι το εχω ξαναπαθει με παρομιες συνταγες θα στο φερο στο κεφαλι  :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:  



Δεν ειδα το περιεχομενο αλλα μπραβο για τον κοπο σου  :02. Wave:   για να δουμε

----------


## nickos46

τι μπράβο ρε τρελέ να μας στείλει αδιάβαστους θέλει, και η τούλα μάλλον είναι το πρώτο του θύμα  ...παιδιά προσοχή με αυτά δεν είναι παιχνίδια να παίζουμε,μπορεί να γίνει καμια πυρηνική αντίδραση και να κανταντισουμε σαν το τσερνομπίλ..  :02. Affraid:

----------


## gpol

:02. Sleeping:   :08. In and Out:

----------


## nickos46

παιδιά ότι και να πάθουμε θα μας αποζημίωση ο gpol αυτός ευθύνεται για τις συνταγές..  :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Two Guns:   :08. Two Guns:   :08. Rifle:   :08. Rifle:   και μην το πεζεις   :02. Chinese:   :02. Chinese:   :02. Chinese:   :02. Chinese:   αστα αυτα..

----------


## gpol

Εγω ενα πραγμα ξερω! ... οτι δεν ξερω τιποτα!
 :02. Sleeping:   :02. Sleeping:   :02. Sleeping:

----------


## toula_nomikou

> τι μπράβο ρε τρελέ να μας στείλει αδιάβαστους θέλει, και η τούλα μάλλον είναι το πρώτο του θύμα  ...παιδιά προσοχή με αυτά δεν είναι παιχνίδια να παίζουμε,μπορεί να γίνει καμια πυρηνική αντίδραση και να κανταντισουμε σαν το τσερνομπίλ..


  :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## nickos46

> Εγω ενα πραγμα ξερω! ... οτι δεν ξερω τιποτα!
>   :sleep ing:


εσύ όπως πάντα δεν ξέρεις τίποτα .πρώτα θες να μας ξεκάνεις ένα ένα και μετά λες ότι δεν ξέρεις τίποτα κουφάλα κάτσε να φωνάξω τον ruhl να σε   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   ξέρεις πως το λένε αυτό αγια ράβδος..κανόνισε να πάθουμε τίποτα και θα σου πω εγώ μετά στον άριο πάγο θα σε φτάσω..

----------


## RUHL

Νικο για αυτο τον ρωτησα εγω επειδη καπου ειδα οτι μενει καβαλα 1 τσιγαρο δρομος απο εδω θα παω να τον ταισω ολες και τις 8 μπαρες με την μια  :01. lol:   αμα βγουν μαπα  :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:   :08. Spank:

----------


## gpol

Αντε γιατι εχω πεινασει ... και κανε γρηγορα γιατι δεν ξερω ποσο ακομα θα μενω Καβαλα  :08. In and Out:

----------


## giorgos_xania

ωραιος μηπως μπορεις να το ανεβασεις καπου αλλου ομως? 




> The connection has timed out
> The server at virtualdreams.gr is taking too long to respond.

----------


## RUHL

> ωραιος μηπως μπορεις να το ανεβασεις καπου αλλου ομως? 
> +1 στο κοπελι εχει προβλημα το λινκ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The connection has timed out
> The server at virtualdreams.gr is taking too long to respond.*

----------


## asdf

Οπως παντα ο G εκανε την διαφορα    :01. Wink:

----------


## gpol

> ωραιος μηπως μπορεις να το ανεβασεις καπου αλλου ομως? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The connection has timed out
> The server at virtualdreams.gr is taking too long to respond.



http://www.mediafire.com/?9vvsex20lx4

----------


## vagg

η whey οταν μαγειρευετε δεν χαλαει ετσι???γιατι σε γνωστο μαγαζι ββ μου λεγαν κατι τετοιες τρελες

----------


## slaine

οταν ζεσταίνεται η πρωτείνη (σε μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες) σπάει η τεταρτοταγής και τριτοταγής δομή και συνεπώς αλλοιώνεται, εξού πχ και το ασπράδι του αυγού που από διαφανοκίτρινο γίνεται άσπρο.

το πόσο "χαλάει" εξαρτάται από την θερμοκρασία και το διάστημα.

αλλά δε θα χαλάσει και τελείως.

----------


## Manos27

thnx για το βιβλιο νομιζω πως θα μου χρεισημευσει!!

----------


## PMalamas

Ευχαριστωωω

----------


## Kourasmenos

Τα δοκιμασα σχεδον ολα τπτ δν με πειρα3ε γαματος  :01. Wink:  gpol γαμας  :01. Smile Wide:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Yiannis 1989

πω πω τρομερό!!!  :02. Shock:

----------

